# Bowtech Tuning Charts?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i thought i saw 08s on there when i was on their site a few days back???


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is 2006, 2007 and 2008 mod and post charts.

I dont remember ever seeing the ATA, BH charts.

Michael


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Michael you the MAN! Thanks for the mod charts :thumbs_up I am half way there I hope some one can come up with an updated ATA and BH info.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Any One?


----------



## vonasemj (Nov 19, 2007)

*08 Quick Reference Guide*

You can find the specs for the 08's at this link:

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/08QRG.pdf


----------

